# Trumark mod..



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

I bought a Trumark Fibre Optic Slingshot a few weeks ago and they sent me the standard one with the ammo in the handle, went to tell them they sent me the wrong one and they are away for a month,so bugger it will use the one they sent me.. well what a disaster of a slingshot this is, 1 the bands that come with it are so weak that it's to pathetic to mention, 2 the ammo in the handle rattles like it wants a baby's attention,3 the plastic handle is sh&t cheap Trumark mate your product is not worth buying.

So i decided to put some of my Jarra wood to use and modify the Trumark. Stripped it to the bare Aluminium forks made a new Jarra handle coated with spray on rubber solution fitted Theraband gold bands and what a difference,this is now my second best and accurate slingshot,the Scout is still number 1


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice mod!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Mod looks great .... I do disagree on the other Trumark remarks though .... The standard tubes are pretty weak. They offer better ones. But we know better! Flats!!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

tassie said:


> I bought a Trumark Fibre Optic Slingshot a few weeks ago and they sent me the standard one with the ammo in the handle, went to tell them they sent me the wrong one and they are away for a month,so bugger it will use the one they sent me.. well what a disaster of a slingshot this is, 1 the bands that come with it are so weak that it's to pathetic to mention, 2 the ammo in the handle rattles like it wants a baby's attention,3 the plastic handle is sh&t cheap Trumark mate your product is not worth buying.
> 
> So i decided to put some of my Jarra wood to use and modify the Trumark. Stripped it to the bare Aluminium forks made a new Jarra handle coated with spray on rubber solution fitted Theraband gold bands and what a difference,this is now my second best and accurate slingshot,the Scout is still number 1


Tassie,

I feel your pain, I'm in the midst of a 3 week+ mod on a Daisy F-16 that is driving me nuts ... think I have the kinks worked out, but must wait till a few additions arrive next week on the big brown truck ;- )

The box store slings are very poor in the grip, band and pouch departments IMHO .... I have found, at least with the Daisy F-16, the bent iron rod sling itself is made well and is very, very strong.

If things go according to plan, like you, my F-16 could become one of my favorite shooters. I like the height of the forks and I like my paracord wrapped handle and lanyard, I also like (if it works out) my new attachment method, I like the double 1745 tube set I have on it now, and I look forward to using more powerful tubes with heavier ammo in the near future, with bands too,

wll


----------



## Anthony Pritchard (Nov 1, 2014)

high i have a truemark s9 that i want to mod wot bands do you recomend for power and acuracy plz and wot ft lb should i be getting


----------

